

Innovation comes cheap, says Google engineer Kevin Marks - socratees
http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9883792-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
sanj
I find this bit very interesting:

"you can install applications both on your profile page and on your user page"

This represents a key insight into something that I've found lacking at
Facebook. There's stuff that you want the world (or at least your friends) to
know about, and there's stuff that matters or is appropriate only to you.

LiveJournal understood this deeply. At times it doesn't feel like Facebook
does.

